# Frage: fressen Fische Kaulquappen?



## flohkrebs (26. Apr. 2008)

hallo!
vielleicht weiss ja hier jemand genaueres....
ich hab nämlich schon alle Antworten bekommen, von "ja, sicher, mach dir keine Hoffnungen auf __ Frösche in einem Forellenteich...." bis "die Forellen fressen keine Kaulquappen, die sind viel zu bitter und ausserdem giftig"
Kann es sein, dass die Fische nur Froschkaulquappen fressen, aber Krötenquappen nicht, weil die  irgendwie "giftig" sind??
Wäre interessant zu wissen!!
Unser Teich ist nämlich noch ganz neu für uns, und wir hatten jede Menge Frosch- und Krötenlaich - ich seh jetzt aber nichts mehr davon im Wasser!
.... na gut, bei 300 m² kann es auch daran liegen, dass ich die Kaulquappen einfach nicht mehr finde  
was meint ihr?
liebe Grüsse!


----------



## Reapas (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frage: fressen Fische Kaulquappen?*

Hallo Flohkrebs also das steht dazu in Wikipedia: 

"Gefahren für die Kaulquappe 

Amphibien sind in jedem Abschnitt ihrer Entwicklung von zahlreichen Fressfeinden bedroht. Dem Laich und den Kaulquappen stellen insbesondere Fische (so genannte __ Raubfische, aber auch Friedfische), __ Molche, __ Wasservögel, Wasserwanzen und Insektenlarven nach, beispielsweise die von __ Libellen oder des Gelbrandkäfers."

Ich meine auch das sie ein leichtes Fressen für viele Fische darstellen aber ich glaube wenn du einen seichten Teil an deinem Teich von den Fischen abschirmen kannst werden sie sich dort gut entwickeln können.
Am besten in der Sonne mit einem Stein und Algen dort fühlend ie kleinen sich richtig wohl!


----------



## flohkrebs (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frage: fressen Fische Kaulquappen?*

hallo!
noch mal ich....
also, nachdem ich mich entschlossen hab auch in der Schilfzone zu "entalgen" (ganz vorsichtig mit dem Kescher), hab ich sie wieder gesehen, die Kaulquappen!!  sind nicht tot, haben sich nur versteckt 
Flachwasser kombiniert mit vielen Pflanzen schützt also doch!
oder ist doch was dran, dass die Köten-Quappen giftig sind???
liebe Grüsse!


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frage: fressen Fische Kaulquappen?*

Hallo Flohkrebs,

also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, daß schon Krötenkaulquappen ungenießbar sind. Zumindest für Feinschmecker. 

Erwachsene Erdkröten sondern bei Gefahr ein übelschmeckendes Sekret ab. Vielleicht können die Kleinen das auch schon. Außerdem habe ich schon mal gesehen, wie eine erwachsene Kröte eine Krötenkaulquappe wieder ausgespuckt hat. Und das lag nicht an der Größe der Kaulquappe.

__ Rückenschwimmer sind da weniger wählerisch.


----------



## sabine71 (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frage: fressen Fische Kaulquappen?*

Fische fressen anscheinend nur die Kaulquappen von "normalen" Fröschen. Krötenkaulquappen sondern anscheinend auch schon ein Gift ab und werden von den Fischen nicht gefressen.

Meine Koi haben versehentlich mit eingesaugte Kaulquappen letztes Jahr wieder ausgespuckt.


----------



## ösiwilli (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frage: fressen Fische Kaulquappen?*

Servus miteinander,

also unsere Nachwuchsgoldies (die dicken kommen nicht in die dichtbepflanzte Flachwasserzone) fressen definitv Krötenkaulquappen.

Habe ihnen gestern zugeschaut wie sie ein Festmahl von den unzähligen, allerdings nur pünktchengrossen Miniquappen, gehalten haben.

Erfahrungsgemäss bleiben aber immer noch so viel übrig, dass es in den nächsten Wochen ein mordsgehüpfe von fingernagelgrossen Minikröten - die von unseren Katzen mit Freude gejagt, aber nicht verletzt oder getötet werden -  auf unserer Terrasse geben wird.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der sich über Nachwuchs immer freut.


----------

